# European Breakdown Cover



## Gwyneth (May 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
We are going to France in July for 3 weeks and would be grateful to anyone who could provide me with a Company for European Breakdown Cover. The biggies are far too expensive.


----------



## guest (May 15, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> If you are a member of the Caravan Club, or Camping & Caravaning Club, you could try them!


CARAVAN CLUB is very reasonable...samm


----------



## cas (May 16, 2007)

Can you not get it through your insurance company, You can get a discounted rate with the RAC if your in the camping and caravan club


----------



## cipro (May 16, 2007)

Gwyneth said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> We are going to France in July for 3 weeks and would be grateful to anyone who could provide me with a Company for European Breakdown Cover. The biggies are far too expensive.



my european cover is included in my insurance ( safe guard )


----------



## boatman (May 29, 2007)

Hi Gwyneth,
I have just joined ADAC, the German recovery group. Both my wife and I are covered for any vehicle owned by us, and are covered anywhere in Europe. How much you ask, just £54. All the phone operators I have spoken to, spoke excellent English, it makes me feel quite ashamed I can't speak any English. Their website is in German, but the joining page is also in English. (https://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft_...dschaft/membership/become_plus_member/default.a) Good luck.
Boatman


----------



## boatman (May 29, 2007)

Silly me, I should have said I can't speak any German. The shock of getting a decent deal. Doh!!!
Boatman


----------



## KenReay (May 30, 2007)

*Breakdown Cover*

If you are over 50, it is worth getting a quote from Saga. The service is actually provided by Green Flag. I have actually had to use the service whilst in France and the response was excellent, ie a breakdown truck with me in 20 minutes.


----------



## tick59 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Breakdown Cover*

if you have a Fiat vehicle you will be covered by camper assistance if it is less than two years old


----------



## t&s (Jul 17, 2007)

*motorhome insurance*

camper van insurance i find the best is lifesure  try them at www.lifesure.co.uk or info@lifesure.co.uk
the cheapest and most helpfull i could find also good for house and car insurance


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Folks

A Q for boatman if I may:-

Hi Boatman

Just saw your post re ADAC.......BUT, 
I can't even register (what is the box for after my 2 names ),
 to be able to contact them, 
to be able to ask what is the max. length of motorhome they will cover
if they cover motorhomes at all???

How on earth did you do it all   

Yours in admiration


----------



## Parcastol (Aug 6, 2007)

Get a quote from  SAGA!!!!!!!!  If you can afford thier prices you will probably be driving something that should never break down anyway.

If you are member of the Caravan Club,  join Green Flag and you will also be covered for larger heavier vehicles. 
If you are not a member of CC and join Green Flag, you donr get the dame cover.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 6, 2007)

Parcastol said:
			
		

> Get a quote from  SAGA!!!!!!!!  If you can afford thier prices you will probably be driving something that should never break down anyway.
> 
> If you are member of the Caravan Club,  join Green Flag and you will also be covered for larger heavier vehicles.
> If you are not a member of CC and join Green Flag, you donr get the dame cover.


Here my Experience this year to renew insurance with European cover
Saga my existing insurers want £380 without european cover and £250 excess 
Safeguard----£466 
Shield------£367 
Adrian Flux---£303 +£95 breakdown but no excess 
Comfort---£354 £100 excess 
Caravan guard--£333 --£250 excess 
Best is M.C.I.A.£325--£100 excess Quote on 2001 ci .1.9d £20000 only first year no claims but have 40 years with car (never had an accident touch wood) and clean licence.
Received my renewal from Saga it was £380 inc uk breakdown ,so i cancelled the insurance and then re-applied in the web ,with their 20% discount for online policies i have now got it down to £275 for all the cover i need including European. 
Rob


----------



## Parcastol (Aug 30, 2007)

I suppose you all know that if you are receiving NCB for one vehicle insurance that you cant claim NCB for another vehicle as well.


----------



## cipro (Aug 30, 2007)

Parcastol said:
			
		

> I suppose you all know that if you are receiving NCB for one vehicle insurance that you cant claim NCB for another vehicle as well.



Most companys today do what they call MIRROR image policy for ncb discount. safeguard


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 31, 2007)

Just renewed my policy for the Iveco

 CIS (yet again, 6th year)....£251.75.........with Euro breakdown 'Plus'.



(I wonder why they don't call the lesser breakdown service 'Minus'? )




BTW:-Is 'boatman' still alive??? ---


----------



## lakenham rod (Sep 29, 2007)

If anybody is still reading this thread try Britannia rescue, they are reasonable and will get you home from almost anywhere for £120, there is another £30 to add if you include another person , both of you covered driving any car, the A.A. charged me £114 last year without european cover (not even Eire) so that is cover in europe for £36, this includes vehicles over 15 years old and as my van has had its 20 th birthday I am going to change when my cover is due,
                            Rod.


----------



## artc (Dec 9, 2007)

*breakdown insurance*

I went over to Safeguard and they include full British/Euro breakdown ( not tested, I'm glad to say) at a very good price.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 12, 2007)

Caravan Guard also include European breakdown.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 13, 2007)

Loathecliff said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> A Q for boatman if I may:-
> 
> ...



Hi Loathecliff, If you wish, I could help you fill in the form which you say is in German. I speak it fluently. Get the page up, copy it, then scan it and send it to me and I will fill in the form. Hope it helps. David


----------



## t&s (Jan 14, 2008)

*adac*

there is an english page .titled join up. in a red oblong center under main title
hope this helps


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 14, 2008)

Boatman -- that German service looks interesting. I had a look at the web site but it was not clear whether in my case, with husband and wife travelling all the time in one vehicle, whether there was any point in paying for partner membership. Paying for it may also be a problem when the bank details turn out to be for a bank on the other side of the world but I guess they will have other ways

Then there is the problem of whether membership is available to non-EU citizens driving their own vehicle Dutch-registered via a proxy ...


----------



## sonyanter (Jan 19, 2008)

*Worth Looking At*

Recommended by Martin Moneysaving expert

http://www.quotelinedirect.co.uk/breakdown/breakdownquote/breakdown-insurance-cover.asp?

I intend trying it when the spring comes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

You will need to check if they have a size or weight limit


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 19, 2008)

*rac*

RAC quote 91 pound if you are a member of caravan and camping club, that full 12 months eoropean cover


----------



## walkers (Jan 19, 2008)

Julie798 said:


> RAC quote 91 pound if you are a member of caravan and camping club, that full 12 months eoropean cover


me thinks you should change that cats food its gone hyper


----------



## Belgian (Jan 19, 2008)

*Breakdown in France*

If you are member of AA , RAC you're also covered for emergencies in most countries ; they are cooperating with Belgium (Touring, VAB) Netherlands (ANWB) Germany (ADAC) Scandinavia (Falck). France doesn't have a specific organisation on the field, but all the above mentioned automobile organisations will supply help overthere. When you have a breakdown in France, phone and they send an affiliated French garagist to help you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Belgian said:


> If you are member of AA , RAC you're also covered for emergencies in most countries ; they are cooperating with Belgium (Touring, VAB) Netherlands (ANWB) Germany (ADAC) Scandinavia (Falck). France doesn't have a specific organisation on the field, but all the above mentioned automobile organisations will supply help overthere. When you have a breakdown in France, phone and they send an affiliated French garagist to help you.



The AA will not cover 3.5ton motorhomes.
I think the cut off point is 3ton


----------



## Belgian (Jan 19, 2008)

*a ton is not a ton*

For us (continentals)1 ton = 1000kg
Your (British)ton:1 short ton = 907.18474 kilograms.  So if they say 3 tons = 
it would be near to our 3,5 ton.  
In flemish a 'ton' is also a barrel. If you cannot get out of that; 'let's roll out the barrel' 
Cheers *****


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Belgian said:


> For us (continentals)1 ton = 1000kg
> Your (British)ton:1 short ton = 907.18474 kilograms.  So if they say 3 tons =
> it would be near to our 3,5 ton.
> In flemish a 'ton' is also a barrel. If you cannot get out of that; 'let's roll out the barrel'
> Cheers *****



My m/h is 3500kg gross, so I think we will have to get out the barrel and walk home


----------



## t&s (Feb 22, 2008)

Gwyneth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are going to France in July for 3 weeks and would be grateful to anyone who could provide me with a Company for European Breakdown Cover. The biggies are far too expensive.



try this 
http://www.quotelinedirect.co.uk/breakdown/
 or http://www.primaryinsurance.co.uk/
or http://www.lifesure.co.uk/ europe assist £65


----------



## Julie798 (Feb 22, 2008)

*breakdown*

Hi

Do you know how long you can go abroad for with the lifesure cover, I can not find any details on the web site, it is 162.50 with the rac, but you can be out of the country up to 90 days.

Thanks Julie


----------



## t&s (Feb 22, 2008)

Julie798 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know how long you can go abroad for with the lifesure cover, I can not find any details on the web site, it is 162.50 with the rac, but you can be out of the country up to 90 days.
> 
> Thanks Julie



i am not sure but phone them up they are very helpfull
i use them for most of my insurance needs


----------



## walkers (Jun 30, 2008)

***** said:


> The AA will not cover 3.5ton motorhomes.
> I think the cut off point is 3ton


just beeen looking at this thread as am going to europe at the beginning of august, wife phoned the aa as she is a member and the size weight limit is 7m in length 2.3m width 3m height 3500kg in weight, she was quoted £92.51 for a years cover(as she is already a member)
still looking for better if anyone knows of one


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 30, 2008)

Red Pennant from the Caravan Club comes highly rated but I don't think that its that cheap


----------



## starblazer (Jul 1, 2008)

we are with Europ Assistance, £65 per year for uk & european cover and when we had "problems" in france last year they were fantastic, doing things which weren't part of their contract to make sure we were back on the road asap

bertie


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 1, 2008)

I am with Caravan gaurd, and last year I paid £298 for everything including European breakdown, on a 1 year old £30.000 van. this year without Europewide breakdown but with U.K breakdown £248. I can't get cheaper, yet I try every year when it comes to renewal time.


----------



## nowhereman (Feb 12, 2009)

boatman said:


> Hi Gwyneth,
> I have just joined ADAC, the German recovery group. Both my wife and I are covered for any vehicle owned by us, and are covered anywhere in Europe. How much you ask, just £54. All the phone operators I have spoken to, spoke excellent English, it makes me feel quite ashamed I can't speak any English. Their website is in German, but the joining page is also in English. (https://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft_...dschaft/membership/become_plus_member/default.a) Good luck.
> Boatman



Just a follow up to this thread, I can also recommend these people, very helpful. Membership plus costs 79 euros for one year all of europe covered, you and partner driving any vehicle. English speaking team no nonsence no interogation no fingerprints no passport no birth certificate just a phone call. Almost reminded me of the type of service we used to have in the UK in the pre Orwellian days.


----------



## t&s (Feb 12, 2009)

this firm only covers short trips 
http://www.eurorescue.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

We have cover plus with ADAC - about 90 euro for 12 months. Covers just about everything including medical evacuation and motorhome retrieval all over greater Europe including all around the Mediterranian.

We had a problem with a bad battery connection that I had no problem fixing except that both keys had lost their coding. Rang the number in Germany and an English-speaking operator sorted it all out. First question was whether we were OK physically and once she established we were OK and in no danger she promised a phone call from their nearest Moroccan office. Call came in and established that we were quite happy staying in the MH so arranged a pickup for around 10am next day. Truck arrived and driver took lots of photos and inventoried all the major equipment and loaded it on without any fuss and dropped us off at the Ford garage 150km away in Agadir.
Our hobby is 7 metres long and that was no problem. Loaded and unloaded without any damage. Driver said they had bigger trucks and went as far south as Dakar.
300km round trip, signed the delivery docket and as far as I know it was free.


----------



## t&s (Feb 18, 2009)

http://216.239.59.113/translate_c?h...n&sa=G&usg=ALkJrhga35e2B-LtSUAyW6uhRIYr7hI6pA
thanks BOATMAN  and TONY LEE 	
After searching this ADAC   site all the info is available in English although it dose involve a little searching but it all looks a very good deal 
As far as I can understand it is the driver who is the insured no matter what vehicle he is driving he and family also appear to be covered 
This looks like breakdown cover, repatriation and travel insurance all in one and all for under £100  per year for the ADAC partner plus membership 
May be someone who is already in the ADAC can confirm this for me?

we usualy have to pay around £90 per year for travel insurance on its own plus the breakdown cover for the 4 vehicles we use add another £240


----------



## lloyd (Mar 14, 2009)

Please be advised that ADAC may not recover your camper to UK.  They will decide what it is worth and if it isn't worth more then the cost of shipping it back won't pay and want to scrape the camper.  The evaluation is what they say it is and that's that.  Have seen this happen with a VW T25 camper that had gearbox problems in France last fall.  Owner of camper had to find and pay for return to UK as parts and labor were many times higher there then here.  ADAC evaluated his camper at about 1/3 of value here in UK. 

That said, we have ADAC and plan to keep it...  just don't count on them getting van home if we have a serious problem.


----------



## t&s (Mar 18, 2009)

ADAC dose look a good bet seeing it includes some sort of  medical cover 
thanks for the advice


----------



## pokerking (Mar 26, 2009)

We  use NFU at £35 for 17 days. Cheaper if van is under 10yrs old, ours is 16,


----------



## Stuart Tracy and Bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Gwyneth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We are going to France in July for 3 weeks and would be grateful to anyone who could provide me with a Company for European Breakdown Cover. The biggies are far too expensive.



Hi Gwyneth,

We have been abroad a few times in our campervan and last yr took out comprehensive cover with the RAC for £174. This is for one years cover, as long as you're only in europe for no more than 90 days in total. That covers you for any EU state too in case you fancied going further afield at any time. 

Hope this is useful to you.

Stuart


----------



## yorkshireman50 (Apr 13, 2009)

Try Britannia Rescue £125 covers all my cars (4)and Motorhome in UK and Europe. They get you home or 2 nights in hotel while being fixed,if you are abroad for more than 90 days at a time will need a call


----------



## samdriscoll (Jul 29, 2010)

*breakdown cover*

It was pretty interesting to have an insurance in Ireland, It was a car breakdown cover, On the same day when I bought the insurance, my car had stuck and got a major accident, they denied my claim, It was the scene of the bad customer relation which became the tradition of English counties !!!


----------



## Artymac (Jul 29, 2010)

If your van is over ten years old you may find that people like green flag want a pretty swingeing extra payment to cover european recovery.  I was quoted over £130 over and above my comprehensive subscription for just three weeks in southern Ireland in June this year................and that was with a 10% discount.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2010)

dont worry get it fixed where its broken down. they fix vehicles in ever country. very often cheaper than here.


----------

